# Projects



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

It was suggested the other night that I post these. Some of these are around HT somewhere and some have seen them before, but I'll put them
up anyway. 
Just some projects I've build over the years. Rather than list them all here's a link to an album I made up.

http://s787.photobucket.com/albums/yy151/kluckenbill/Projects/?start=all

Comments welcome

Thanks

Kevin :wave:


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Cool stuff there Kevin. I dig the Semi.


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

yeah the semi and the ramp truck are what caught my eye as well, but it's all really nice work!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEET!!! 

Wes


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Good stuff Kevin...*

You should post-up more often. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

The Baja truck with the roll cage and wing is awesome. Never thought of dressing one of those up before. Yet another fine example to add to my ever growing, never to be caught up, project list. And that's a good thing! Lessee, where did that extra AW Baja Blazer get stashed away....:thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*Tomhocars*

Nice work.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

See!! Everyone agrees and so do I ,. ... NICE STUFF!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: pig


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

some real winners you've got there!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Good looking "over the years" stuff KCL!!! You catching these dirt trackers R3??? :thumbsup::thumbsup: Liking that Ford van hauler and the red Altered too... RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

What an album!!! All of them are winners, but quite a few are exceptional works of art. I'm not gonna go posting crazy, but these just knocked my sock off!!


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments. I appreciate them thank you.
Don't get as much time to build as I use to, but since my hands have gotten better will try to build more.

Yes Dennis you and Bill told me LOL

Thanks again

Kevin


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I really like your stuff Kevin. I believe that you won an award from me when I was running my modeling contest a year or so ago. Your cars are really basic and simple in design, but boy they come across as the real deal dirt trackers!!!
Wish I could build them like that!! Keep up the good work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: pig


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Something about the gold #56 with the opera windows speaks to me. I absolutely love it. What did it start out as?

--rick


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks Dennis. Grew up in Reading Pa., So between the Reading Fairgounds
and Nazareth, dirt cars are kinda burned into me.

Rick

The gold 56 started life as a Caprice police car. Shortened the roof around
where the bubbles were and made new posts. Shortened everything else
to. Hood is built from sheet plastic including the scoop. Drilled holes in the
roof and filed out the opera windows. Bumpers are made from paperclips 

Kevin


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well I'll be dipped!! I would have put money ( if I had any) on the 56 starting life as a T jet cougar.. Seriously beautiful sculpting on all of them. The 3 I posted up are just the ones that really caught my eye right off the bat. Thanks for sharing Kevin.. They truly are inspirational!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

kcl said:


> Thanks for the nice comments. I appreciate them thank you.
> Don't get as much time to build as I use to, but since my hands have gotten better will try to build more.
> 
> Yes Dennis you and Bill told me LOL
> ...


KC,

Yer a dirt track designs are simply beautiful. 

Not having your art represented here would short change us all.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

kcl said:


> (snip)
> 
> The gold 56 started life as a Caprice police car. Shortened the roof around
> where the bubbles were and made new posts. Shortened everything else
> ...


Wow. NEVER would have guessed that. I mean, now that you said it, I can just see where the C pillar is the right shape, but I sure as heck never would have picked it out on my own. Amazing transformation. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*These are very Neat...yEAH!!!*

kcl,

Awe.............SUM!! 

Man looking at your slot car creations in your album just pumps me up.

Time to make more slot cars! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...thanks for Sharon...zilla


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*I mean- WOW !*

Now THESE are MY Kind of Builds ! And the word Awesome doesn't come close. Thanks for sharing these with us, you really inspire me with some of the details you included in these Dirttracker Builds :thumbsup:


slotcarman12078 said:


> What an album!!! All of them are winners, but quite a few are exceptional works of art. I'm not gonna go posting crazy, but these just knocked my sock off!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Had you in mind Ralph*



Ralphthe3rd said:


> Now THESE are MY Kind of Builds ! And the word Awesome doesn't come close. Thanks for sharing these with us, you really inspire me with some of the details you included in these Dirttracker Builds :thumbsup:


Ah ha! I thought I heard yer chin bone hit the floor today!

When KC linked this album in chat the other night there was a loud succession of "CLUNKS" as our mandibles hit the floor. He's a humble guy, so we had to put the squeeze on him so the rest of the HT gang could join in the jaw droppin'.

That bob-tail Willys just blows me away every time I see it...the opposite side reveal through the underside of the hood...the front fender mods. The macro photos are so deceptive, that's some very delicate work on all of his models


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:The pix are impressive especially that #9 maroon Willys Dirt tracker ! I like the dirt track concept as it has enabled me to save @ least 1 AFX Road Runner from the Pit of Doom & prvides ideas for other cars.PLease C/O my posts !

Neal:dude:


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Jeeze I feel a hot flash coming on. You guys are to kind.
Those are some high complements and I do appreciate
all of them thank you. 

Kevin


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great Builds!!!! And nice Chevy...


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

That chevy looks BAD A$$!!!! Way to go.
>Tom<


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Yep, jaw dropping builds! Car #56 is way cool!!!


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks 

Kiwidave

I'd thought you might have gone with the red altered. Fooled me lol

Kevin


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Guys, don't just look at the posted pix!!! Click the link in the 1st post and scope out the whole album!!!! There's some serious cool cars in there besides what's posted here!!!!


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice mods there Ralph! Love the Van mod!


----------

